# Julius Caesar: where the hell was Cicero?



## Esioul (Apr 15, 2004)

Did anyone see that Julius Caesar film last week? I was just wondering what you thought of it. I saw the end and taped the rest. My Latin teacher thinks Pompey was nice!   But it's a shame Cicero only had a walk on part.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

Darn it - missed it. 

 Are you talking about one of the old 60's epics?


----------



## Esioul (Apr 15, 2004)

Nope, it's a new one. I need to watch it this weekend- I must see if Pompey is as good as my teacher claims he is. I've seen some of the old ones, funny things they are...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

A new one? Aargh! Missed it! This weekend you say? What channel, if I may ask?


----------



## Esioul (Apr 15, 2004)

Er, I can't remember now. You could probably find it by doing a search on the BBC site though. I really only just saw the end with him getting stabbed all gorily. Yuk.

Aaaargh!  I have got a really impossible Latin translation to do, I think it's someone complaining about being crucified but I can't seem to get any sort of word order out of it.... I'm panicking now, it's in for tomorrow.... sorry I'm being irrelevant...


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 17, 2004)

I caught the end too-Pompey was played by Sex and the City's Mr.Big, right? I only saw him die, and Caesar get a little irked, then spend a long time dying in his turn. (Oh, and I caught some barbarian being murdered in jail) It looked nice, and I'd be interested in knowing if it was much good overall, do let us know!


----------



## Esioul (Apr 17, 2004)

It seemed a bit exaggerated and gory, but I suppose it was really. Yep, that wsa Pompey, hehehe! I'll be watching it as soon as I have time (I have to learn a load of quotes for classics and Latin). I missed the barbarian. Did you see Cicero?


----------

